# location of sunken ships in blackwater river



## WardBasinAnglers (Apr 26, 2014)

pics of ships and location of 7 sunken shhips on blackwater river/bay below I-10 bridge in my album


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Am I missing something here ?
What pics and what album ?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Go to his profile. Go to his photo album. There's ship wreck pictures. 

Pretty cool actually that you can even see the big on aerial images in google maps.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

JoeZ said:


> Go to his profile. Go to his photo album. There's ship wreck pictures.
> 
> Pretty cool actually that you can even see the big on aerial images in google maps.


thanks, I did not realize you can have an album there.


----------

